# Help with sending eircom email from outlook



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

Hi, I am unable to send my email from outlook, its an eircom email - I can recieve mail and I have checked the settings - it used to work for me before now. I am using a vodafone mobile broadband connection any ideas please???


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Have you checked the outgoing SMTP Server and made sure that it was correct ?

You need to verify what kind of error you get ?
when it last worked ?
has anything changed since you last used it when it worked ?


----------



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

Hi this is the error message I get, I have taken out the email address here :

 The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was( ) Subject 'Fw: ThePolarBear', Account: 'mail1.eircom.net', Server: 'mail1.eircom.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '451 http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=109.79.32.49', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 451, Error Number: 0x800CCC79


----------



## Hoagy (10 Jan 2010)

You can only send email using mail1.eircom.net if you're connected via an eircom server.
Otherwise you'll have to use webmail.


----------



## newirishman (10 Jan 2010)

looks like one of the email addresses you are trying to send to is blacklisted. Or your email as such is being sent to that many recipients that the mail server thinks it is spam.
Try to send a simple test email to one email address only that you know is working (you an also send it to your self) and see is this works.
If it works, try to find the email address that is being rejected by the mail server.


----------



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

I have been able to send until recently am only sending one mail at a time, even doing a test on my own address??


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

before sending anymore mail, I would delete all outgoing mail and then create a new mail and send it to yourself .


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Also, it states that you need to turn on SMTP Authentication,

here is the details of how to do this 

*need to turn on "SMTP Authentication", here's how:* 
*In Microsoft Outlook & Outlook Express:*

Start Outlook 2000 or Outlook Express. From the menu > select Tools, 

then >Accounts. 

Click once on the appropriate account from the Mail tab. 

Select Properties. 

choose the Servers tab. 

Put a check in the box for "My server requires authentication". 

Click on the "Settings" button. 

In the 'Outgoing Mail Server' dialog box, make sure "Use same settings as my incoming mail server" is selected. 

Press "OK". Back at the "Properties", 

click "Apply", then "OK". 

Click "OK" to close out of all dialog boxes.


----------



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

I have tried that too, it won't work for me?


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Can you confirm if you have :
1)deleted all mail in the outgoing mail box 
2)that the SMTP Authentication is turned on ?


----------



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

yes I have and it still won't work?


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

Can you create a new account following these steps 
[broken link removed]


If it works, then you have a problem with the SMTP Server and you need to contact Eircom, the above would only be a temporary solution !

Please provide feedback if it works so that others with a similar problem can follow - or not follow the steps !


----------



## Guest110 (10 Jan 2010)

It also states that for 
incoming mail it should be set to webmail.eircom.net
outgoing mail : mail1.eircom.net
with the incoming mail server as POP3

*Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)* should *NOT* be ticked.


----------



## Juliel (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks I have tried all this nothing working for me


----------



## Papercut (11 Jan 2010)

You will need to change the Outgoing Mail Server to
'mail.vodafone.ie'.


----------



## Juliel (11 Jan 2010)

Brillant its working thanks papercut ! Thanks for all your help too Alexandra 12


----------



## Papercut (14 Jan 2010)

Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## Ash 22 (29 Jan 2010)

I am having problems also sending eircom mail and have been told by my broadband supplier that this seems to be quite a problem at the moment with eircom. I can get mail in and it is not always sending out.


----------



## paddyc (29 Jan 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> I am having problems also sending eircom mail and have been told by my broadband supplier that this seems to be quite a problem at the moment with eircom. I can get mail in and it is not always sending out.


 
Well unfortunately whoever you were talking to from your broadband supplier doesn't know what they are talking about. If you are sending out email (doesn't matter who hosts your mail) you should be using the smtp server of your broadband supplier.

So eircom.net email, but you are using say irishbroadband, your smtp mail server should be set to irishbroadbands smtp server. Your incomming mail server will always pop server of your email provider - in your case mail1.eircom.net

All isp's only allow their own customers ip addresses (ie people who have their connectivity with them) to send mail - this is to help prevent abuse of their systems by spammers.


----------



## Ash 22 (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks PaddyC I followed up with that and she tells me they don't have an outgoing server, that all companies don't have one. She said again there seems to be a problem with eircom mail so I'm going to ring them.


----------



## paddyc (29 Jan 2010)

What provider are you with, as I know eircom don't allow other providers ip's to send mail through their mail servers.

You have 2 work arounds - use their webmail, which can be used to send/receive from anywhere - this would replace you pop application (outlook/outlook express)

Other option is they have pop before send authentication, not sure if this is allowed for free email acconts but this temporarily allows users from other providers to send mail - if you check for mail first (not send/receive) then try sending.


----------



## Ash 22 (29 Jan 2010)

I'm with Oceans Broadband. I did'nt get onto Eircom yet. It just sent emails while ago but it will probably go again. Thanks for the options PaddyC, I'll try one of them


----------



## Liamog123 (30 Jan 2010)

Greetings from Tenerife.
I invested in a vodaphone mobile dongle and for the first two weeks i was able to get and sens emails using-eircommail.

Now for 2 dayswhen I try to log inti webmail, I get a notice saying-"There is a problem with this websites security certifricate"

What do I do now.
I am an oap and not very savvy with this stuff,
Thanks in advance,
Liamog.


----------



## Liamog123 (2 Feb 2010)

Sorted by herself.
She fiddled away and found that the year on this notebook was 2001 instead of 2010.
Eurika!
Liamog.


----------

